# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics > Is This A Morph? / What Morph Is This? >  help

## deathfromabove

can someone please tell me if my new baby ball is a morph of some kind lol sorry for the crappy photo

----------


## deathfromabove



----------


## Alexandra V

Looks like a wild type. A very pretty one, from what the pic shows though  :Smile:

----------


## aalomon

Id need better photos (better lighting, belly shot, head shot...) to be 100% sure but as it is it looks like you have a nice normal on your hands.

----------


## deathfromabove

thanks ill see what i can do about the better photos only have a crappy picture phone

----------


## dragonboy4578

> Id need better photos (better lighting, belly shot, head shot...) to be 100% sure but as it is it looks like you have a nice normal on your hands.


I would have to agree. It looks like a normal bp. I do love the busy pattern. :Good Job:

----------


## deathfromabove



----------


## aalomon

Ill have to stick with normal. A little thin though.

----------


## deathfromabove

i tried feeding em a f/t fuzzy yesterday he wouldnt take it

----------


## aalomon

How long have you had him? Whats your setup like? Also, he looks big enough for a small mouse. The fuzzy might have been too small for his interest.

----------


## deathfromabove

i had him since wedsday and the pet store said they fed him on fridays and they recomended fuzzies, i forgot to ask if they fed him live tho i just got the f/t for now, hes in a 10 gal with a uvb bulb running during the day and an infared heat bulb all the time temps are 85 f and 75 f and humidity between 35-40 and yes i have the accu rite thermo and yes i have a thermostat and uth i just had alot of problems running the uth and the bulbs off the same thermostat so ide prefer not to use the thermostat

----------


## aalomon

You really dont need the bulbs at all, just the thermostat and the UTH (id return them while you can). Also, give him a little more time to settle in before you try to feed him, normally a week. While he is settling in do not handle him *at all*, even for pics.

----------


## deathfromabove

they said he needs a source of vitamin d that in the wild they get from the uv rays from the sun, so i bought the uv bulb and another fixture lol

----------


## aalomon

No, UVB lights are only necessary for turtles and some species of lizards. They use the light to synthesize vitamin d3 to absorb the calcium in their diet. Snakes use the calcium from the bones of the animals they eat which is easier to metabolize. So they do not need the d3 or the UVB light.  Actually, the bright light from the UVB might be another reason hes not eating. You shouldnt need the infrared light either. You should probably take both lights back.

----------


## Cendalla

Aalomon is right. Take the lights back while you can. They are just extra with no benefit. Give him a good solid week of peace before you try to feed. It'll give him time to chill and acclimate. Congrats he's a pretty little classic.  :Good Job:

----------


## LizardPants

I'm going to go with bearded dragon, on this one.

----------

